# down the mountain with Pudden and Smoke



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool!! I am sure you and Pudden are loving all that extra sunlight this time of year


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

That looks like a lot of fun. Alaska is very beautiful, but I would not want winter to last that long. I am ready for summer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was fun to watch and looks like it was fun to do. I don't know if Pudden knows this but she was the only one of you three to be doing the heavy lifting.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi there,

Always love your posts. Thanks for the ride along LOL.

If you have the original video on your computer you can load it directly on to FB. There is options to "share" belong the little window you post your verbiage in. I'm not sure about YouTube, sorry (there seems to be options for FB under "upload" or "share this video")... we used to do Photobucket, but that didn't always work, now I load it up directly.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was amazing! The dogs weren't winded at all. Beautiful country.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

_Good_ Pudden! I caught those "haws" in there when she wanted to gee!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Way cool! 

Lucy watched the whole thing with me, waggin' her tail. She thinks that pulling is fun. I tried to explain that it's a different kind of pulling, but I don't think she listened. :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW that was so fun to watch. I would love to come and visit the great north one day but I dont know if my florida boys could handle the cold weather. Pudden and Smoke looked like they just had the a little jaunt not a long distance in cold weather.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I don't know if Pudden knows this but she was the only one of you three to be doing the heavy lifting.


yes, that's my Pudden. But in Mama's and Smoke's defense, I have to point out that before skiing down the hill, we had to climb up it first, and us two old slow people did help a bit too :yes:



BeauShel said:


> I dont know if my florida boys could handle the cold weather.


ha! 31 degrees is HOT around here. Note that I'm practically skiing in my jammies.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What fun!!!! I'm going to have to give that a try with Woody once I get him trained a bit better. If I tried that now I'd end up in the middle of a river - that and pulling on a lead is something I'm trying to prevent at the moment. Our snow has finally melted in our neck of the woods so I'll have to wait till winter rolls around again.

Meanwhile I can live vicariously through you and the Pudden. 

Pete


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Shouldn't you be tucked up in bed at that time of night????

Good job Pudden and Smoke don't want to go seperate ways or you would be in big trouble.:bowl:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Loved it!! I too was going to point out that Pudden seems to be doing an unfair share of the work  She doesn't seem to mind one bit though!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun! Great video! Molly would LOVE it out there!


----------



## akremi (May 19, 2010)

Where are you skiing at in Alaska? And how did you teach your dogs? GO AK~


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm in Nome - and I didn't really teach the Pudden - I just hook her up and off she goes. :yes:


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice video,s watched a couple now. I always used a neckline with cart and skies, will try without it this winter, looks like they would enjoy it better watching your guys.

One day might go to Alaska


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

That looks like so much fun!! I never even heard of skijoring (?) till last year but I'd love to try it Harvey one of these days. He's doing a lot better with his training so maybe this winter. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

How old are yr dogs?.
Alaska looks so beautiful.Nice videos!.


----------

